# Any idea when PRP applications open?



## Ron123 (Dec 7, 2020)

Does anyone here have an idea of when PRP applications will open? I've searched for communication from DHA and VFS, no luck.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Only next year. 

DHA needs critical skills applicants, and it has been busy updating the list. The newly updated list won't be finalized until sometime next year, and DHA is targeting 4-week turn over time for this category. If you want to invest or create jobs in South Africa, you probably will also enjoy certain privilege in terms of immigration waiting line when it is open. In terms of all others, not a priority for sure.

My guess, they couldn't only open certain categories while keep all others closed, so we have to wait until DHA opens up prioritized categories (i.e. critical skills). I don't believe what they said about being lack of enough hands. Maybe part of the reason, but not the main reason and they won't admit it in the public.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Only next year.
> 
> DHA needs critical skills applicants, and it has been busy updating the list. The newly updated list won't be finalized until sometime next year, and DHA is targeting 4-week turn over time for this category. If you want to invest or create jobs in South Africa, you probably will also enjoy certain privilege in terms of immigration waiting line when it is open. In terms of all others, not a priority for sure.
> 
> My guess, they couldn't only open certain categories while keep all others closed, so we have to wait until DHA opens up prioritized categories (i.e. critical skills). I don't believe what they said about being lack of enough hands. Maybe part of the reason, but not the main reason and they won't admit it in the public.


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Only next year.
> 
> DHA needs critical skills applicants, and it has been busy updating the list. The newly updated list won't be finalized until sometime next year, and DHA is targeting 4-week turn over time for this category. If you want to invest or create jobs in South Africa, you probably will also enjoy certain privilege in terms of immigration waiting line when it is open. In terms of all others, not a priority for sure.
> 
> My guess, they couldn't only open certain categories while keep all others closed, so we have to wait until DHA opens up prioritized categories (i.e. critical skills). I don't believe what they said about being lack of enough hands. Maybe part of the reason, but not the main reason and they won't admit it in the public.


You were spot on with this...been so ready to reapply but just silence!


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Just for your information:









Home Affairs facing years of delays due to lockdown: expert


The Covid-19 pandemic and provisions of the Disaster Management Act have reduced already-slow Home Affairs processes to a crawl – impacting thousands of people and creating a backlog that could take years to clear.




businesstech.co.za


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Just for your information:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this!


----------

